# ZZ Top and Magnatone Amps



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I miss the days when bands would pile up stacks and stacks of dummy cabs/heads on stage to create a "We're Going to Melt Your Face" back drop (KISS, Ted Nugent, etc.). Well, the 18-year old version of me nearly wet his pants when I walked into the ZZ Top show in Edmonton last night and saw two identical stacks of pink and green Magnatones on stage...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That's new. Very cool.

When we saw them last August in Windsor, it was just this on each side.

Still a little face-melty.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

dodgechargerfan said:


> That's new. Very cool.
> 
> When we saw them last August in Windsor, it was just this on each side.
> 
> ...


Face-melty, indeed. I'm probably going to get kicked off the forum for admitting this, but I'd never heard of Magnatone until about 3 months ago. An acquaintance of mine has a Magnatone 280 (the stereo one) from '58 or '59 that he was telling me about. I Googled it and got my mind blown.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*HOW DID I MANAGE TO MISS THIS?!? I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THEY WERE PLAYING!!!*


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I like it! They're also all one, while none of them seem to be plugged in!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

I think Rush's washing machine stacks and other paraphernalia look the best. lol.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> *HOW DID I MANAGE TO MISS THIS?!? I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THEY WERE PLAYING!!!*


They were at the River Cree at "The Venue". 2,400 seats. It sold out pretty quick and I JUST managed to snag some tickets (and really good ones fortunately) through a really generous business connection. They went on right at 9:00, wrapped up with "Tush" right at 10:25 and that was that. Short and sweet but loaded with ZZ Top goodness. 

You could always see if there are some tickets available for tonight in Calgary. I think they're playing a casino there tonight. ROOAAAD TRIPPPPP!!!!


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Budda said:


> I like it! They're also all one, while none of them seem to be plugged in!


Exactly. I pointed that out to my wife. She was unimpressed with my nerdery.


----------

